# arc fault breakers



## electric3675 (Nov 22, 2016)

IM running a circuit to a gas fire place single outlet. im not sure if it needs to be arc fault. i live in mass So i was told everything has to be arc fault.except outside stuff. I think i might run a new circuit because everything back in the day they shared neutral with other circuits this outlets is going behind the fireplace near the gas line well depending on room i want to stay away from the gas line and i thinking of using MC at least going up from basement to fireplace. im looking at the job today. any feedback would be great and mass is on NEC 2017.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I kinda think that when a code book is issued, they make the assumption people buy one and read it.


----------



## electric3675 (Nov 22, 2016)

yes i know, im waiting for the 2 or 3 edition to come out because all the errors are in the first edition its just a single outlet for a gas fire place. does and one know the 2017 code about arc faults i tried calling inspector know call back. its just for the fan on the fireplace. It don't draw much but i still rather run a new circuit. Im going to be doing the job today so if i can't get a straight answer from someone ill call the inspector monday morning. But i was told by a few electricians everything has to be arc fault


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

99cents said:


> I kinda think that when a code book is issued, they make the assumption people buy one and read it.


Hmm, didn't_ someone _ask a question just last week about how to 
deal with old non-bonded systems, a topic clearly covered in the CEC? 

To the op, I don't know the NEC, but as long as you have a reasonably 
modern panel you should be ok. Pull your new cct to the panel then choose
the appropriate breaker (regular/GFCI/AFCI/combo) once you have
more info. 
P&L


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

PlugsAndLights said:


> Hmm, didn't_ someone _ask a question just last week about how to
> deal with old non-bonded systems, a topic clearly covered in the CEC?
> 
> To the op, I don't know the NEC, but as long as you have a reasonably
> ...


You got me there  .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> I kinda think that when a code book is issued, they make the assumption people buy one and read it.


Feeling mean and angry this am?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Wish I had a nice fireplace today. Brrrrrrrr


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

electric3675 said:


> yes i know, im waiting for the 2 or 3 edition to come out because all the errors are in the first edition its just a single outlet for a gas fire place. does and one know the 2017 code about arc faults i tried calling inspector know call back. its just for the fan on the fireplace. It don't draw much but i still rather run a new circuit. Im going to be doing the job today so if i can't get a straight answer from someone ill call the inspector monday morning. But i was told by a few electricians everything has to be arc fault


Yes you need to afci any circuit that is extended in rooms that require afci. Baths and unfinished areas. Now if you fed the fireplace insert from a receptacle then just install an afci receptacle at the origin of the cable that was added.



> 210.12 Arc-Fault Circuit-Interrupter Protection. Arc-fault
> circuit-interrupter protection shall be provided as required in
> 210.12(A), (B), and (C). The arc-fault circuit interrupter shall
> be installed in a readily accessible location.
> ...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Wish I had a nice fireplace today. Brrrrrrrr


and a bear skin rug and some shapely bare skin on it?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Feeling mean and angry this am?


Yeah, I was down by a litre of coffee. Situation rectified  .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Yeah, I was down by a litre of coffee. Situation rectified  .


I can sympathize with that.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

We don't adopt the 17 until next year and though I carry the Mass licenses, I don't have the book yet. Waiting for the handbook with pretty pictures and Mass amendments in it. The always fun and entertaining update isn't until next month. I think I'll take the book on vacation in a couple of weeks and read up... Maybe not.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> We don't adopt the 17 until next year and though I carry the Mass licenses, I don't have the book yet. Waiting for the handbook with pretty pictures and Mass amendments in it. The always fun and entertaining update isn't until next month. I think I'll take the book on vacation in a couple of weeks and read up... Maybe not.


Wouldn't be much of a vacation if it had homework.


----------

